
NSA Engaged In Financial Manipulation, Changing Money In Bank Accounts - gasull
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20131218/14533925607/intelligence-task-force-hints-nsa-manipulating-financial-systems-changing-amounts-bank-accounts.shtml
======
mschuster91
And _boom_ , there goes another pillar of trust crushed by the NSA. What a
great service to their country.

But hey, maybe the US population finally decides that their whole system is
totally brain-dead as more and more shit hits the fan. Not all hope is lost.

